# Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II Delayed? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9412"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9412" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9412"></a></div>
<strong>Oh no :(


</strong>I’ve heard from multiple places that the upcoming Canon EF 24-70 f/2.8L II will not reach market by April 17, 2012 as originally stated by Canon. There is no official new date, but we’ve been told and seen elsewhere that it could be delayed until July 2012.</p>
<p>The 5D Mark III has been a relatively successful launch, I am disappointed to see that has turned out to be an exception instead of a new rule.</p>
<p>None of this has been confirmed by Canon yet.</p>
<p><strong>Speaking of 1D X


</strong>I posted earlier about the 1D X being allocated to CPS members first in some countries. That does NOT include the USA.. I know it’s true in this one (Canada) as I had to provide a CPS number for preorder.</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/04/01/canon-24-70-f2-8-l-ii-availability-slips-to-july/" target="_blank">DC</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p><span style="color: #ff0000;"><strong>

</strong></span></p>
```


----------



## Z (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow. If true, it really will beg the question _why do Canon even bother with release date estimates?_

Perhaps in future they should just tell us it'll be done when it's done, rather than constantly undermining themselves.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 2, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I posted earlier about the 1D X being allocated to CPS members first in some countries. *That does NOT include the USA..*



That's good news for me. 

Of course, given the way Canon releases have been working lately, even if my B&H preorder is high enough on the list to get a camera from the first shipment, I still might not see the camera until 3Q...


----------



## Shnookums (Apr 2, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I know it’s true in this one (Canada)



Urgh... Dammit...


----------



## GL (Apr 2, 2012)

If true this is very disappointing. After all we've already seen photos of the retail packaging and samples of seemingly final lenses. I wonder what the holdup is? Something strange is happening with these delays and I don't like it.


----------



## almograve (Apr 2, 2012)

So we get the 5D mkIII, we sit tight for the lense and it doesn't come!! Now what!? We get the 24-105 for more than the kit!? We get the 24-70 and in 2 months we have a ten years old lense that is "replace" by a II version!?

What should I do!?


----------



## alchera75 (Apr 3, 2012)

almograve said:


> So we get the 5D mkIII, we sit tight for the lense and it doesn't come!! Now what!? We get the 24-105 for more than the kit!? We get the 24-70 and in 2 months we have a ten years old lense that is "replace" by a II version!?
> 
> What should I do!?



Ummm ... go take photo's?

Surely you have other lenses you can use until then?


----------



## infared (Apr 3, 2012)

That is right...I am out taking photos! LOL! I sold my 24-105mm in anticipation of this new lens release, God knows I cannot afford to own both!....So Canon charges us a $1000 premium (absurd)...and has no delivery date...How about lowering the price for the inconvenience Canon???
I guess I am going to pony up and pick up the 5DIII in the next few weeks. I was going to take delivery on the new 24-70mm in mid April as per the release date....and then get the new body later in the year as I have a 5DII which is more than adequate and would perform wonderfully with the new lens, no doubt.
But for know I will just keep taking photos and upgrade when I can. Oh, Well.


----------



## JR (Apr 3, 2012)

This so frustrating...

Man Canon keeps teasing us with these new products!


----------



## picture-this (Apr 3, 2012)

After reading the link this news comes from, I'm not betting on the info due to it coming from a Canon sales Rep.

Here's the quote...

"Initial reports had it shipping on April 17th but upon inquiring to my local camera store about CPS pricing, the local Canon rep informed the store that this lens will not ship until July!"


----------



## JR (Apr 3, 2012)

picture-this said:


> After reading the link this news comes from, I'm not betting on the info due to it coming from a Canon sales Rep.
> 
> Here's the quote...
> 
> "Initial reports had it shipping on April 17th but upon inquiring to my local camera store about CPS pricing, the local Canon rep informed the store that this lens will not ship until July!"



Usually the CR guy has a good flair for these things...if he posted it, he must beleive there is some merit to it.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 3, 2012)

In the mean time, it seems entirely possible that the Tamron stabilized 24-70 may well start shipping in a couple weeks. if so, and if the optics and focussing don't suck, that lens may well steal a lot of Canon's thunder.

b&


----------



## canonian (Apr 3, 2012)

This news bites  

I was really looking forward to getting this lens before some jobs I have coming up and I already sold my version 1 because it was such a poor performer. Why can Canon release the 5DIII so quickly after being announced but not this lens or the 1DX ?


----------



## almograve (Apr 3, 2012)

alchera75 said:


> almograve said:
> 
> 
> > So we get the 5D mkIII, we sit tight for the lense and it doesn't come!! Now what!? We get the 24-105 for more than the kit!? We get the 24-70 and in 2 months we have a ten years old lense that is "replace" by a II version!?
> ...



Nothing else than a 50mm 1.4!
Moving from APC-S you just forget about your lenses and get new ones....

Now, it's a big mess, I don't know what to do....

If I get the L 24-105 IS I am afraid that I will have difficulties to sell it or no use of it when I'll get the 24-70 later on...

And I feel it would be even worse with the actual 24-70....

Even renting is just too long....

I rebuild everything from scratch thinking the timing is right and they are not increasing....

To add 1000$ on the new 24-70, that they got the time and they have announced it....


----------



## clicstudio (Apr 3, 2012)

almograve said:


> alchera75 said:
> 
> 
> > almograve said:
> ...



almograve, the 24-105 is terrible compared to my 24-70 on a 1D4. I rented it out for a week to test it out and 50% of the photos were out of focus or not sharp enough. The range is great, though but at only 4.0 and slow focusing, it isn't worth it. 
I wish Canon would have built a 24-105 2.8L. It would have been a dream lens. Heavy, surely, but perfect range.
Wait for the 24-70II it should be worth every penny.


----------



## greekcs (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn. I just pre-ordered one. Guess i'll be hanging on to my old 24-70 a little while longer.


----------



## squarebox (Apr 8, 2012)

Not sure if it is a consolation, but many Japanese stores are still telling customers it's a April 30th release. Can only hope.


Edit: Went to a Japanese store today to see if they had any hard info on the release date and basically said that any info I may have from the West (i.e. canon rumors) is probably more recent than what they know...


----------



## RedEye (Apr 9, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## prestonpalmer (Apr 15, 2012)

Still surprised no IS?! Crazy....


----------



## RedEye (Apr 17, 2012)

Today is the day... anyone report a potential delivery?


----------

